# What does code 0505 really mean?



## Raiderfan (Sep 22, 2006)

My 1995 maxima started ideling roughly 2 days ago but ran fine under throttle (5 speed) now after 2 days the check engine light has come on and the code its giveing is 0505 which is stated as No Faliure Recorder/Detected, i reset computer and it defaulted same code again and car still idles rough any idea what this code actually means ? or anyone ever get this code before?


----------



## 19maxima98 (Sep 25, 2006)

In the Haynes repair Manual for 1993-2004 Nissam Maxima it says 0505 No codes identified for CHECK ENGINE LIGHT FLASH CODE. But it says different for SCAN TOOL TROBLE CODE the code it the book is P5050 dont know what the "P" part of the code stands for? It says Idle air control valve or circuit fault..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

If the light comes on again go ahead and take it to an auto parts store and let them run the OBD2 link up. This is how you can generate the P-code.

0505 does mean nothing recorded.
Sounds like the problem just hasn't caused enough of an issue to trip a different code yet.

Are there any other problems that you may have noticed? I know it idles rough but are you getting the same mpg as you were?
When was the last time you did a good tune-up? Including spark plugs & fuel filter?


----------



## 19maxima98 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> If the light comes on again go ahead and take it to an auto parts store and let them run the OBD2 link up. This is how you can generate the P-code.
> 
> 0505 does mean nothing recorded.
> Sounds like the problem just hasn't caused enough of an issue to trip a different code yet.
> ...


P5050- Idle air control valve or circuit fault..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

19maxima98 said:


> P5050- Idle air control valve or circuit fault..


Read his post again...he is manually checking for the code, meaning he is using the ecu checking method. So he won't be getting a P-code for anything.

You do realize there are two methods for getting the codes from your check engine light, right?

Scantool via OBD-II port...and the other method is the ecu check


----------



## 19maxima98 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Read his post again...he is manually checking for the code, meaning he is using the ecu checking method. So he won't be getting a P-code for anything.
> 
> You do realize there are two methods for getting the codes from your check engine light, right?
> 
> Scantool via OBD-II port...and the other method is the ecu check


yes sir I do know that.


----------



## Raiderfan (Sep 22, 2006)

ok i got it fixed the rough idle was actually bad motor mounts, and the code was in fact idle air control valve, but thnx for the help, so if anyone else gets that code look at idle air control its like 300-400 part but hey it is running good agin


----------

